# how much does a european mount cost?



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would guess $50 to $150 depending on the plaque. If you just want the skull back, I would guess in the $50 to $75 range. A simple single panel plaque, $75 to $100, and a pedestal style mounting panel around $100 to $150. I do all mine by soaking in water (maceration). Go to www.taxidermy.net and search their archives for maceration or european mounts. You can do it yourself pretty easily. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## bhohler (Sep 8, 2004)

Around here they cost $50 -$75 just for the skull. Add another $25 for a nice plaque and that shoulb be about what they cost.


----------



## JJudd (Jul 27, 2006)

I paid $125 w/o a plague. I was quoted $150 with. I have a friend who uses a guy that does the beetle method for around the same price.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Seems to be about $100 around here for a deer boiled and more $150-$175 for the beetles. The beetles give a much better look of course.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

You can buy a kit from Redhead, or Cabelas for around $56 dollars.
taxidermist out here want $120 to do it.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

$100 - $150 around here for a Euro.
I bought a kit at Cabela's for $20 and have done two now and they turned out great! I think I still have enough stuff left to do one more.
Takes about 6-7 hours from the time I plop the head down with the hide still on, till the time I am done spraying it with lacquer. It's a little gross and messy, but I don't mind it if I can save some $$$.  

Lien2


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

*Mine are free !*

I cape all the bucks I want a Euro mount on and then trade the Taxidermist the cape for the work ! Taxidermist around here are always looking for extra capes !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Matter of fact I did the same thing on a moose european mount in Alaska , regular price $350.00 my price 50 bucks !


----------



## Idaho Dutch (Oct 6, 2006)

couple buckets of water and a bunch of time.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

A big fat $0. Wrap the antlers in chicken wire or some wire so the mice and squirrels cant eat your pretty antlers off then bury the skull. Few months be very purdy, just have to clean the dirt off or like the above post time and water. Or you could boil it your self. Out side fire and a pan.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

150 average go around here mounted on a plaque. I'm getting a antler repaired on mine plus i am mounting it on a old fence post i found on my gpa's property. told me 200 for everything but the price will change since i am not using hsi plaque. find out what it will finally cost when i get it.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

http://www.skullmetallizing.com/

Here is a link to another cool option, as well as information no getting beetles for yourself....'94


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Why dont you do it yourself it is free?


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Hopperton said:


> Why dont you do it yourself it is free?



I said i tryed to do one last year and it didn't work out too well for me. and if it wasnt that expensive, id have a local taxidermist do it. but if its outragous ill do it myself. 

I know these guys have to make a living, but like over $100 to let some beetles eat n a skull is rediculous. Ill do it myself for that price.

that was the point of me aksing here, to see how much the going rate is to see if im gonna have a taxidermist do it, or try it again myself. (cause the first time i tryed to do a european mount didn't work out well for me)



thanks for the info guys!


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

i charge $75.00 plus tax for just the skull. if you want a plak then it's what ever the cost for me is the cost for you ............


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

Here a a few links that might help you out. I was going to get some beetles to do mine this year but the more I got to reading about the maintenance of them I decided against it. It is not just as simple as throwing a meaty scull into the beetles, You must clean it as much as possible and take the brains out also. I read that the brains and some other parts can kill the beetles. 
Also I read theat there are many small mites that prey on the beetles and you have to keep the humidity just correct or they will show up and ruin your beetles. If the beetles get froze they will die. You should keep the beetle colony 80 degrees so you would need a heat lamp.
Because of these reasons I decided against buying the beetles. It looks like from the link you have to spend good money to get a good colony already ready to feast. 
Check these links out for more info on european mounts and the beetles

http://www.skulltaxidermy.com/kits.html
http://order.matuskataxidermy.com/default.aspx
http://www.bowhunting.net/taxidermy/europeanskull.html (this is what I am going to try)


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

here in central texas around a 100 dollars no board


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah Jackedup20 that metalizing is WAY cool, but almost as much as getting one mounted!! One of these days I will have one though, conversation piece!! '94


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa! that metalized mount would look really cool with a night light in the brain cavity to make the eye sockets light up!


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

35-50$ depending on board and engraving


----------

